# Intel Haswell: auf 2014 verschoben?



## Superwip (4. Juli 2011)

Laut neuesten Gerüchten von der ISC11 wurde Haswell, der Nachfolger der Ivy Bridge Architektur auf 2014 verschoben, ein Bruch mit dem Tick-Tock Plan

Ursprünglich war der Ivy Bridge Nachfolger, der mit bis zu 8 weiter verbesserten Kernen, DDR4 Support und einer Vektorprozessoreinheit im 22nm Verfahren hergestellt werden soll und in dieser Form wohl der Nachfolger von Sandy Bridge-E ist noch für Ende 2012 geplant, später wurde er auf 2013 verschoben, nun scheint er sogar erst 2014 zu kommen

Über Gründe kann nur spekuliert werden, möglicherweise sind auch Verzögerungen bei der Einführung von DDR4 dafür verantwortlich

Von Benchmarks und schlechten Verlierern | c't


----------



## PCuner (4. Juli 2011)

Auf einer Seite schade auf der anderen aber ganz gut.

Schade: Neue Technik ist immer gut.

Gut: Habe keine Lust mir jedes Jahr was aufzurüsten..


----------



## XE85 (4. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> ein Bruch mit dem Tick-Tock Plan



naja nicht unbedingt, den der Tick Tock Plan bezieht sich primär auf den Fertigungsbeginn und nicht den Lounch

mfg


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

Naja, aktuell wäre der Sprung auch nicht allzuwichtig denke ich.
Ich kann jedenfalls warten, das spielt mir gut in die Karten 

Aber ist eh alles noch nicht final.


----------



## DieChaplinMelone (4. Juli 2011)

So weit ich weiß, wird es DDR4-RAM nicht vor 2014 bzw. sogar 2015 geben. Aber dann verzichten sie eben darauf. DDR3 bietet einfach für 99,9% der Nutzer alles was man sich wünschen kann.


----------



## TheMF6265 (4. Juli 2011)

aus Technologiesicht schade
für AMD sicher prima, wenn Intel auch mal ein wenig bremsen muss... jeder Tag, um den sich Haswell verspätet lässt AMD nicht so weit zurückfallen


----------



## KILLTHIS (4. Juli 2011)

Ach, es ist gar nicht mal schlimm, wenn alles einen Schritt langsamer geht - manchmal kann man dann auch einen größeren Schritt gehen. Auf jeden Fall wäre somit Kapital für andere Upgrades drin. 

(Gott, ich werd' noch mal arm in einer Gosse mit einem High-End-PC in meinen Armen sterben x3)


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juli 2011)

na wenn das so ist werd ich mir dochn Ivy kaufen (wenn die Performance stimmt wovon ich aber ausgehe^^)


----------



## Gothic1806 (4. Juli 2011)

Rüste eh erst mit Ivy-Bridge auf und dann 3-5 Jahre nich also was solls  ich seh ja wie lange mein übertakteter jetzt mitspielt ausser bei GTA 4 Starcraft also die Prozessorlastigen sachen wovon es eh ned viel gibt und ich die ned Spiele .

Mfg   Markus


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juli 2011)

Gothic1806 schrieb:


> ich seh ja wie lange mein übertakteter jetzt mitspielt ausser bei GTA 4 Starcraft also die Prozessorlastigen sachen wovon es eh ned viel gibt und ich die ned Spiele .


 
Wenn ich nur spielen würde wäre meine CPU wohl noch einige Jahre schnell genug. Ich lächze nur deswegen nach immer schnelleren CPUs weil es mir Stunden an Encodierzeit sparen kann


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (4. Juli 2011)

Mh, grade im PCGHX Clans TS besprochen: Deutet wohl darauf hin dass Intel 'n Engineering Sample von AMDs Bulldozer in die Finger bekommen hat, Resumée: "Intel: Wir können 1 Jahr Pause machen, da kommt nix wovor wir mit Sandy/Ivy Angst haben müssten" ...


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Juli 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Mh, grade im PCGHX Clans TS besprochen: Deutet wohl darauf hin dass Intel 'n Engineering Sample von AMDs Bulldozer in die Finger bekommen hat, Resumée: "Intel: Wir können 1 Jahr Pause machen, da kommt nix wovor wir mit Sandy/Ivy Angst haben müssten" ...


 
das wäre glatter Selbstmord, sogar für Intel. Denn auch wenn AMD es nicht schaffen sollte, so würden dann mindestens die Aktionäre Intel die Hölle heiß machen. Außerdem wäre das ein PR Desaster, wenn Intel keine neuen Produkte rausbringt, denn Altes kann nicht teuer verkauft und nur sehr schlecht beworben werden, vom Vertrauen in Intels technischer "Überlegenheit" und Leistungsfähigkeit gar nicht erst zu sprechen


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juli 2011)

bofferbrauer schrieb:


> das wäre glatter Selbstmord, sogar für Intel. Denn auch wenn AMD es nicht schaffen sollte, so würden dann mindestens die Aktionäre Intel die Hölle heiß machen. Außerdem wäre das ein PR Desaster, wenn Intel keine neuen Produkte rausbringt, denn Altes kann nicht teuer verkauft und nur sehr schlecht beworben werden.


 
Und was, wenn die Öffentlichkeit nichts davon erfährt und man einfach aus anderen Gründen die leicht zu besorgen sind wie etwa DDR4 ist nicht marktreif Produkte verschiebt?
Kein Aktionär weiß davon, die PR erst Recht nicht, seine aktuellen produkte bleiben aktuell und man kann locker maln halbes Jahr ohne probleme rausholen das man ohnehin Vorsprung hat.
Die Zeit kann ja in Forschung investiert werden nur ist man nicht gezwungen ständig neues auf den markt zu werfen.

Unrealistisch? Hey, AMD verkauft seit jahren die gleichen Phenom IIs als aktuell obwohl sie KEINEN Vorsprung haben! 

Das Jahr Vorsprung kann man ja nutzen um Haswell noch performanter zu gestalten - kommt zwar später aber haut noch mehr in die Pfanne 

Hoffentlich wird der Bulli schneller als ichs erwarte, dass Intel zumindest wieder etwas unter Druck gerät.


----------



## Superwip (4. Juli 2011)

Ja, man muss schon sagen, Intel schwächelt seit einigen Monaten auffällig: erst der SATA Bug, dann Verschiebungen bei Ivy Bridge und Sandy Bridge-E und nun wird auch Hasswell verschoben- und gleich um ein ganzes Jahr...

Fragt sich nur: gibt es wirklich irgendwelche Probleme oder ist das eine nicht nachvollziehbare "Strategie"?

Welche Probleme könnten so gravierend sein, dass sie schon rund zwei Jahre vor der geplanten Einführung bekannt sind ohne behoben werden zu können?



Das weist aber auch darauf hin, dass es "Ivy Bridge-E" als Übergangslösung geben könnte


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juli 2011)

Was hat der Sata Bug denn bitte mit Schwächeln zu tun?

Amd schwächelt auch auffällig.
Die haben seit 3 Jahren nix neues und das nächste Projekt wird ständig verschoben, lol


----------



## MysticBinary82 (4. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was hat der Sata Bug denn bitte mit Schwächeln zu tun?
> 
> Amd schwächelt auch auffällig.
> Die haben seit 3 Jahren nix neues und das nächste Projekt wird ständig verschoben, lol



Ich weiß nicht was daran "LOL" (ich hasse das, besonders wenn das jemand im alltag verwendet anstatt wirklich zu lachen). Wie soll AMD mit nur wenigen Geldmitteln (im gegensatz zu Intel) auch groß bewerkstelligen? Sich nochmehr verschulden? Intel kann sich mal eine Verschiebung auf jeden fall Leisten, da CPUs bei weitem nicht das einzige sind was sie verkaufen. Intel ist schließlich über 24mal so schwer (Börse).


----------



## Superwip (4. Juli 2011)

Ja aber Intel spielt doch in einer etwas anderen Liga als AMD- und hat seit der Einführung des Core2 praktisch keine Schwäche gezeigt

Das könnte nun auch wieder eíne Chance für AMD sein aufzuholen- vor 2014 könnte AMD, wenn alles gutgeht möglicherweise noch die dritte Bulldozer Generation in 22nm herausbringen, die dann, wie es aussieht, immernoch nur gegen Ivy Bridge antreten muss...


----------



## NCphalon (5. Juli 2011)

Oder AMD beißt sich 2-3 Generationen lang an Ivy die Zähne aus^^


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2011)

KILLTHIS schrieb:


> Ach, es ist gar nicht mal schlimm, wenn alles einen Schritt langsamer geht - manchmal kann man dann auch einen größeren Schritt gehen. Auf jeden Fall wäre somit Kapital für andere Upgrades drin.
> 
> (Gott, ich werd' noch mal arm in einer Gosse mit einem High-End-PC in meinen Armen sterben x3)


 Also insbesondere wenn es an DDR4 liegen sollte, wie gemutmaßt, wäre es absolut fatal. Die Speicherentwicklung hinkt eh schon seit Jahren/Jahrzehnten hinterher, und die Lücke zwischen Speicher und Prozessor wird immer größer. Wir haben da schon jetzt einen gewaltigen Abstand, der immer weiter ansteigt. Das wäre wirklich extrem schlecht, wenn sich dann noch so Sachen wie DDR4 verspäten....

Also sorry, aber ich finde das absolut nicht ok. Wir könnten heute viel Leistungsfähigere Systeme haben, wenn der Speicher nur schneller wäre. (Games und Office mal ausgenommen)




Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, man muss schon sagen, Intel schwächelt seit einigen Monaten auffällig: erst der SATA Bug, dann Verschiebungen bei Ivy Bridge und Sandy Bridge-E und nun wird auch Hasswell verschoben- und gleich um ein ganzes Jahr...
> 
> Fragt sich nur: gibt es wirklich irgendwelche Probleme oder ist das eine nicht nachvollziehbare "Strategie"?
> 
> Welche Probleme könnten so gravierend sein, dass sie schon rund zwei Jahre vor der geplanten Einführung bekannt sind ohne behoben werden zu können?


Naja, man sollte nicht denken, dass Intel nicht ähnliche Probleme hat wie AMD, nur haben Sie halt schlicht die Kohle und die Manpower, um selbst gravierende Fehler oft total unter den Teppich zu kehren. Wenn man statt 2 Teams 10 hat, und von diesen 10 neun nur Scheise verzapfen, aber eins nen guten Griff macht, dann reicht das aus. Man darf halt nur nicht so einen Fehler wie mit NetBurst machen, und halt eben total aufs falsche Pferd setzen, denn dann bringen einem auch 100 Teams mehr als der Konkurrent nichts.

Je weiter die Entwicklung geht, um so mehr wird diese Vorgehensweise aber schwieriger, da man einfach auch mal ne gute Idee haben muss, und gerade AMD hatte schon oft mal ne gute Idee, einfach weil Sie unkonventionelle Wege gegangen sind.



> Das weist aber auch darauf hin, dass es "Ivy Bridge-E" als Übergangslösung geben könnte


 
Das könnte durchaus sein. Zumindest steigt die Chance damit. So recht dran glauben will ich aber nicht. Wir hatten es ja schon davon, dass man wohl eher nicht mit viel mehr Leistung rechnen kann bei IB in Sachen CPU. Eventuell gibts halt einfach IB-E als shrink von SB-E.

Kommt Zeit kommt Rat.



NCphalon schrieb:


> Oder AMD beißt sich 2-3 Generationen lang an Ivy die Zähne aus^^


 Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall......


----------



## koe80 (5. Juli 2011)

killthis schrieb:


> (gott, ich werd' noch mal arm in einer gosse mit einem high-end-pc in meinen armen sterben x3)


 



bis wieviel nm wollten die noch gehen 10 nm?

irgendwann muss da auch mal was neues her.

immer kleiner kleiner kleiner.


----------



## Rollora (5. Juli 2011)

Ich sag mal "GERÜCHT", vor kurzem wurde der Haswell noch ganz offiziell Anfang 2013 gehandelt. Und da war ich schon enttäuscht, ursprünglich war er ja für 2012 geplant, also hoffentlich noch vor dem prognostiziertem Weltungertang. Allerdings, spricht für das Gerücht, dass im Normalfall geringfügig mehr bekannt ist über die nächste Architektur - andererseits ist ja noch nicht mal Ivy Bridge draußen, warum über die nächste Architektur sprechen?
Ich drücke für 2013 die Daumen und hoffe auf einen ähnlichen Performance Pro Watt Sprung wie damals vom P4 zum Core 2.



bofferbrauer schrieb:


> das wäre glatter Selbstmord, sogar für  Intel. Denn auch wenn AMD es nicht schaffen sollte, so würden dann  mindestens die Aktionäre Intel die Hölle heiß machen. Außerdem wäre das  ein PR Desaster, wenn Intel keine neuen Produkte rausbringt, denn Altes  kann nicht teuer verkauft und nur sehr schlecht beworben werden, vom  Vertrauen in Intels technischer "Überlegenheit" und Leistungsfähigkeit  gar nicht erst zu sprechen


Klar kann man, man kann ja umbenennen, wie das Nvidia gerne gemacht hat. Außerdem kann man ein neues Stepping einführen und damit ein paar MHZ mehr rauskitzeln, schon hat man ganz oben einen neuen Prozessor. Lief doch Jahrelang so...


NCphalon schrieb:


> Oder AMD beißt sich 2-3 Generationen lang an Ivy die Zähne aus^^


Nicht unwahrscheinlich, schließlich beißt man sich 3 Jahre nach Einführung immer noch die Zähne am Core i7 aus...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Würde mich nicht überraschen. Sandy E kommt später, Ivy Bridge kommt später, eigentlich logisch, dass auch Haswell später kommt.


----------



## Rollora (5. Juli 2011)

Sandy Bridge kam ca 3 Monate verspätet, Sandy Bridge E weiß ich jetzt nicht, Ivy Bridge war ursprünglich auch für 2011 im Plan aber nach der Sandy Bridge Verschiebung war klar, dass man 1 Jahr dazwischen lassen möchte (mindestens), also hat auch Ivy sich verspätet auf anfang 2012, ein Jahr später Haswell wär schon "nett"


----------



## Ralf345 (5. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ja, man muss schon sagen, Intel schwächelt seit einigen Monaten auffällig: erst der SATA Bug, dann Verschiebungen bei Ivy Bridge und Sandy Bridge-E und nun wird auch Hasswell verschoben- und gleich um ein ganzes Jahr...
> 
> Fragt sich nur: gibt es wirklich irgendwelche Probleme oder ist das eine nicht nachvollziehbare "Strategie"?
> 
> Welche Probleme könnten so gravierend sein, dass sie schon rund zwei Jahre vor der geplanten Einführung bekannt sind ohne behoben werden zu können?


 
Verschoben? Es wurde doch nichts verschoben. Von einem Jahr kann nicht die Rede sein. Dezember 2013 auf Januar 2014 wäre im besten Fall 1 Monat Verschiebung. Das sind alles Gerüchte um Haswell. Von Problemen würde ich auch nicht sprechen. Wenn die Entwicklung dieser neuen Architektur mehr Zeit benötigt, dann sehe ich hier kein Problem. Das kann auch positiv sein, z.B. wenn Intel doch noch größere Abänderungen plant, um die GPU leistungsfähiger zu machen. Bis Haswell ein Thema wird, ist es noch ein weiter Weg. Sobald Ivy Bridge im Frühjahr nächstes Jahr erscheint, wird es nach und nach mehr Infos zu Haswell geben. Sandy-Bridge-E Server ist außerdem mit Sicherheit nicht verschoben. Intel listet die Teile schon.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge kam ca 3 Monate verspätet, Sandy Bridge E weiß ich jetzt nicht, Ivy Bridge war ursprünglich auch für 2011 im Plan aber nach der Sandy Bridge Verschiebung war klar, dass man 1 Jahr dazwischen lassen möchte (mindestens), also hat auch Ivy sich verspätet auf anfang 2012, ein Jahr später Haswell wär schon "nett"


 
War Sandy Bridge 3 Monate verspätet?
Ich dachte, dass Anfang 2011 das war, was Intel immer einhalten wollte. Das mit dem Sata Gate spielt dabei ja keine Rolle.
Und dass Sandy E später kommt ist klar, ich hatte mal Sommer im Sinn, also Q2 oder Anfang Q3, das ist gegessen, jetzt sieht es nach Q4 oder gar 2012 aus und Ivy kommt wohl auch erst Q2 2012 raus. Wenn Haswell jetzt Q1 2013 kommt, lohnt sich Ivy fast nicht mehr, von daher kann ich mir ein Jahr später gut vorstellen.


----------



## noghry (5. Juli 2011)

Na und, dann braucht Intel halt dieses mal etwas länger. Vielleicht haben Sie ja mal ein bischen Erbarmen mit AMD und lassen sich mehr Zeit, wer weiß? 

Sie werden schon ihre Gründe haben, wir werden sie blos nie erfahren. Und der Wettbewerbsfähigkeit AMD's kanns ja auch nicht schaden.

Gruß noghry


----------



## Superwip (5. Juli 2011)

> Verschoben? Es wurde doch nichts verschoben. Von einem Jahr kann nicht die Rede sein. Dezember 2013 auf Januar 2014 wäre im besten Fall 1 Monat Verschiebung.


 
Ursprünglich sollte Haswell noch Ende 2012 kommen (damals sollte Ivy Bridge auch noch 2011 kommen...), zuletzt nahm man noch an, er käme immerhin Anfang 2013, eventuell sogar zum CES Termin- nun kommt er irgendwann 2014- im Vergleich zum Ursprünglichen Zeitplan mehr als ein Jahr


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Ich habe mit Anfang 2013 mit Haswell gerechnet. Wenn der Grund DDR4 ist und er deswegen später kommt, ist das eine Erklärung.
Ich bezweifel sowieso, dass die Roadmaps wirklich Gültigkeit haben. Mit Bulldozer 2 für 2012 rechne ich nicht, habe ich auch noch nie. Der neue Sockel in LGA wird bei AMD auch erst 2013 kommen.
Vielleicht dann, wenn Intel Ivy Bridge E bringt.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht was daran "LOL" (ich hasse das, besonders wenn das jemand im alltag verwendet anstatt wirklich zu lachen). Wie soll AMD mit nur wenigen Geldmitteln (im gegensatz zu Intel) auch groß bewerkstelligen? Sich nochmehr verschulden? Intel kann sich mal eine Verschiebung auf jeden fall Leisten, da CPUs bei weitem nicht das einzige sind was sie verkaufen. Intel ist schließlich über 24mal so schwer (Börse).



a) Ich drücke mich aus wie ich möchte, nicht wie es dir passt. Dein aggressiver Ton gefällt mir im übrigen auch nicht. Weiterhin sind wir hier im Internet - ich kann hier schlecht laut lachen 
b) Nein, sie können sich natürlich auch kaputtsparen. Was kann ich bitte für die Fehlschläge und Fehlinvestitionen einer Firma?



Superwip schrieb:


> Ja aber Intel spielt doch in einer etwas anderen Liga als AMD- und hat seit der Einführung des Core2 praktisch keine Schwäche gezeigt
> 
> Das könnte nun auch wieder eíne Chance für AMD sein aufzuholen- vor 2014 könnte AMD, wenn alles gutgeht möglicherweise noch die dritte Bulldozer Generation in 22nm herausbringen, die dann, wie es aussieht, immernoch nur gegen Ivy Bridge antreten muss...


 
Du glaubst doch wohls elber nicht dran das der dritte Bulli - falls es ihn überhaupt geben wird - schon 2014 kommt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Du glaubst doch wohls elber nicht dran das der dritte Bulli - falls es ihn überhaupt geben wird - schon 2014 kommt.


 
Wenn AMD den Zeitplan halten kann und nächstes Jahr mit Bulldozer 2 und PCIe 3.0 kommt, dann ist alles möglich.
Kommt Bulldozer 2 aber erst 2013, womit ich rechne, denke ich nicht, dass Bulldozer 3 2014 kommt.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

"wenn AMD den Zeitplan halten kann"

Also mal ehrlich, wovon sprechen wir grad?


----------



## Superwip (5. Juli 2011)

> Verschoben? Es wurde doch nichts verschoben. Von einem Jahr kann nicht die Rede sein. Dezember 2013 auf Januar 2014 wäre im besten Fall 1 Monat Verschiebung.



Ursprünglich sollte Haswell noch 2012 kommen, zuletzt nahm man immerhin an, er würde Anfang 2013, eventuell sogar zum klassischen CES Termin kommen...



> Du glaubst doch wohls elber nicht dran das der dritte Bulli - falls es ihn überhaupt geben wird - schon 2014 kommt.


 
AMD fährt jetzt auf der Tick-Tock Schiene: laut Plan kommt Bulldozer II 2012, 2013 kommt ein 22nm Shrink -wenn die Auftragsfertiger mitmachen- und 2014 gibt es neuerliche Architekturverbesserungen

Ob AMD den Strafferen Zeitplan einhalten kann wird sich zeigen; wenn sie Intel tatsächlich überholen können wird sich das schon rechnen...


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

Der Unterschied zu Intel ist einfach, das sie keine eigenen Fabs mehr haben.
Und solange das so ist können sie nen Zeitplan nie so straff halten, wie Intel es könnte.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juli 2011)

Vielleicht braucht Intel noch ein bisschen um die sinnvollsten Features aus der Bulldozer-Architektur nachzubasteln


----------



## Rollora (5. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> War Sandy Bridge 3 Monate verspätet?
> Ich dachte, dass Anfang 2011 das war, was Intel immer einhalten wollte. Das mit dem Sata Gate spielt dabei ja keine Rolle.
> Und dass Sandy E später kommt ist klar, ich hatte mal Sommer im Sinn, also Q2 oder Anfang Q3, das ist gegessen, jetzt sieht es nach Q4 oder gar 2012 aus und Ivy kommt wohl auch erst Q2 2012 raus. Wenn Haswell jetzt Q1 2013 kommt, lohnt sich Ivy fast nicht mehr, von daher kann ich mir ein Jahr später gut vorstellen.


Naja nein, SB war eigentlich immer ein Q42010-Chip gewesen und dann halt gleich anfang Jänner gelaunched, erste Tests von SB gabs ja schon im August auf Anandtech und das bei voll ausgestatteten, funktionsfähigen Chips - SB wurde also längst fertig etwas zurückgehalten


Superwip schrieb:


> Ursprünglich sollte Haswell noch Ende 2012  kommen (damals sollte Ivy Bridge auch noch 2011 kommen...), zuletzt nahm  man noch an, er käme immerhin Anfang 2013, eventuell sogar zum CES  Termin- nun kommt er irgendwann 2014- im Vergleich zum Ursprünglichen  Zeitplan mehr als ein Jahr


 
Ganz genau!



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Anfang 2013 mit Haswell  gerechnet. Wenn der Grund DDR4 ist und er deswegen später kommt, ist das  eine Erklärung.
> Ich bezweifel sowieso, dass die Roadmaps wirklich  Gültigkeit haben. Mit Bulldozer 2 für 2012 rechne ich nicht, habe ich  auch noch nie. Der neue Sockel in LGA wird bei AMD auch erst 2013  kommen.
> Vielleicht dann, wenn Intel Ivy Bridge E bringt.


 OB DDR 4 der Grund ist, ist fraglich: warum sollte der Speicherkontroller ausschließlich auf DDR 4 ausgelegt sein? Das würde Intel genau so einschränken wie 2000 mit Rambus Ram (RDRAM). 
OB Das der Grund ist, kann man sich anhand dieses Newsartikels auf 3dcenter gut überlegen http://www.3dcenter.org/news/2011-07-01



GoldenMic schrieb:


> a)
> Du glaubst doch wohls elber nicht dran das der dritte Bulli - falls es ihn überhaupt geben wird - schon 2014 kommt.


Das ist wohl eine Frage der Bezeichnung. Unserer Meinung nach hätte ein weiterer Shrink den Namen "Bulldozer 3", also dritte Generation wohl kaum verdient. Die Änderungen sind wohl zu gering.
Aber du hast schon recht: wie soll sich das ausgehen: 2012 kommt Bulli, 2013 der Shrink der hoffentlich glückt (ist bei Globalfoundries ja nicht so sicher wie bei Intel, denen bislang jeder Shrink geglückt ist) -> auf 22nm. Dann aber dauert es 2 Jahre bis ein neuer Prozess ansteht, wie also soll Bulli 3 schon 2013 erscheinen? Das wär dann höchstens ein geringfügig besseres Stepping oder so


GoldenMic schrieb:


> "wenn AMD den Zeitplan halten kann"
> 
> Also mal ehrlich, wovon sprechen wir grad?


 Ja, AMD nimmts mit der Pünktlichkeit inetwa so genau, wie die Bahn 

Ist aber klar, bei solch riesigen Projekten mit Millionen, Milliarden von Transistoren - viel eher wunderte mich bislang die Pünktlichkeit Intels, vergleichbar mit Schweizer Uhrwerk (Tick-Tock  ).
Dass Intel bislang immer zu Termin liefern konnte, ist einfach nur ein Zeichen, dass die eh schon viel früher finalisiert haben, und in den letzteren Fällen (Sandy Bridge usw) einfach nur später gelauncht haben, weil der Markt einen rush nicht erfordert hat.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2011)

Intel betreibt halt öfters die Holzhammer Methode. "Was nicht passt wird passend gemacht..."

Das können die sich aber auch NUR! durch ihre Marktstellung erlauben. Spielt aber unterm Strich keine Rolle warum. "Auf dem Platz zählt".


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

Also ich persönlich bevorzuge ja die von Rollera genannte Pünktlichkeit Intels - da kann ich selbst auch besser mit Planen als mit allzu schwammigen Aussagen.
Natürlich kann sich das auch schnell ändern.
Dann hat man halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Intel wird schon seinen Grund haben, wieso Haswell jetzt später kommt. Ebenso gibt es einen Grund, wieso Sandy E nicht schon jetzt im Sommer kommt, wie es noch letztes Sommer hieß. Und ich glaube nicht, dass sich Intel an AMD orientiert, wieso sollte sie das machen?


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

Naja, momentan gibt es keine Konkurrent, wozu also Produkte rausbringen?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Das spielt doch keine Rolle. Meine Firma ist konkurrenzlos in dem was ich mache, trotzdem machen wir das weiter, wieso also stehen bleiben, damit die Konkurrenz aufholen kann?


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2011)

Ja, bis jetzt ging das alles noch gut, aber der Holzhammer wird auch immer ineffektiver, je kleiner er wird, und das Problem gleichzeitig immer größer wird 

Ne mal den Spaß beiseite. Intel hat natürlich echt auch einen Vorteil mit den eigenen FABs, diese können aber auch zu einem echten Problem werden. Die Umrüstung etc. wird immer teurer und teurer. Intel kann verdammt viel stemmen, aber ich glaub die FABs gehen auf Dauer einfach nicht mehr gut, also wenn man Sie ganz alleine für sich nutzt. Ich denke Intel wird die FABs noch weiter öffnen für Dritte.

Am spannendsten wird eigentlich sein, wie die Sache mit den Stacked CPUs etc. aussehen wird. Glaub rum 2020 kommen wir ohne irgend etwas wirklich komplett Neues nicht mehr weiter.... 

Dann gibts nur noch stacked Chips und halt neue Materialien. Bis auf GaAs ist aber eigentlich nichts da, was man wirklich in der Massenfertigung einsetzen könnte. Graphen wäre toll, aber das wird wohl noch Jahrzehnte dauern, bis man da auch nur "kleine" Chips bauen kann. Wer das aber in den Griff bekommt wird wohl ziemlich reich 

Naja, und dann bleibt noch Quantencomputing, aber das ist auch kaum abschätzbar in der Entwicklung, UND vor allem das geht dann definitiv in Richtung Cloud-Computing. So nen Dick wird sich wohl nie jemand nach Hause stellen.  (Nie:= die nächsten 100 Jahre)


----------



## thescythe (5. Juli 2011)

Man man, schon wieder eine Verschiebung bei Intel, merken die noch was ?? Kündigen andauernd neue Produkte an, aber es kommt nichts.
Da lobe ich mir AMD, wenn die was ankündigen, kommt es auch; dann; Irgendwann


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Dass das Silizium Zeitalter nicht ewig andauern kann, ist jedem wohl bewusst, der in der Materie drin ist. Ich rechne ja mit 10-15nm, dann ist Feierabend, bzw. der Aufwand zu groß. Entweder gehen sie dann wirklich in die Etage, also dann gibts Chips mit Layern, also Schichten von Transinstoren übereinander oder eben was völlig neues.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

@quanti:
Auch in Tick Tock? 
Ist ja nicht so das Intel plötzlich aufhört zu forschen.


Naja, Intel hat den Vorteil das sie ziemlich viel herstellen. Die alten fabs werden afaik erstmal weitergenutzt um Mainboardchipsätze usw herzustellen. Sicherlich ein Grund für P67 
Außerdem hört die Nachfrage nach 45nm CPU's ja nicht plötzlich von heute auf morgen auf.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2011)

Nein, aber Sie ist jetzt am Ende, und ne 45nm Fab ist jetzt eigentlich nichts, was man auf die Müllhalde schmeißen müsste  Verkaufen kannste das Ding aber auch nicht. Der Aufwand für Abbau und wieder Aufbau etc. ist VIEL zu groß.

TSMC, GF und wer auch immer sonst noch nimmt sich halt nen neuen Kunden, dem die 45 nm ausreichen und produziert mehr oder weniger weiter. Da rentiert sich die Maschine schon deutlich mehr.

Ich denke IBM wird ziemlich entscheidend sein, was die Entwicklung nach 2020 angeht, denn die haben da wies scheint schon wieder die Finger in der Nähe von einigen wohl sehr wichtigen und wegweisenden Patenten. Ist halt die Frage, was Sie daraus machen, und insbesondere, wie eng die Zusammenarbeit mit Intel bleibt.

Atm. verbaut ja IBM nur Fremdchips von Intel, wobei sich das auch sehr schnell Ändern könnte . Ein IBM´ler meinte zu mir auf der CeBIT bzgl. der Frage, das man sich BD SEHR genau anschauen werde, und wenns besser ist dann diesen auch einsetzen wird. 

Aktuell setzen Sie aber eben nur auf Intel, und wollen da sicherlich auch ihre Patente teils mit rein pfeffern. Energieeffizienz ist einfach eines der wichtigsten Themen geworden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

IBM wird eine Menge Druck ausüben, wenn es um Entwicklung geht. Wenn AMD die Kurve mit Llano und Trinity bekommt und Bulldozer auch was reißen wird, schwenken die Firmen schon um. Außerdem steht Intel unter Druck vom ARM Chip. Viele investieren jetzt da drin, wie z.B. Nvidia. Ob und wie Intel mit dem Atom dagegen halten kann, bleibt abzuwarten. Das Dilemma kann aber die x86 Architektur sein, sie wird irgendwann das Hindernis sein und früher oder später muss sich Intel davon trennen.


----------



## Ralf345 (5. Juli 2011)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ursprünglich sollte Haswell noch Ende 2012 kommen (damals sollte Ivy Bridge auch noch 2011 kommen...), zuletzt nahm man noch an, er käme immerhin Anfang 2013, eventuell sogar zum CES Termin- nun kommt er irgendwann 2014- im Vergleich zum Ursprünglichen Zeitplan mehr als ein Jahr


 

Das sind Fertigungszeiträume und keine launch Zeiträume, wenn du auf die Uraltroadmaps ansprichst. Ivy Bridge wäre damit noch im Plan, da der nach derzeitiger Planung im Dezember in Massenfertigung geht.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (5. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> a) Ich drücke mich aus wie ich möchte, nicht wie es dir passt. Dein aggressiver Ton gefällt mir im übrigen auch nicht. Weiterhin sind wir hier im Internet - ich kann hier schlecht laut lachen
> b) Nein, sie können sich natürlich auch kaputtsparen. Was kann ich bitte für die Fehlschläge und Fehlinvestitionen einer Firma?


 
a) Habe ich von dir gesprochen in dem Moment? In der Klammer steht nicht das Pronomen *du* sondern *jemand*. Zum anderen kenne ich Leute die bei einer witzigen Sittuation "lol" sagen anstatt zu lachen. Wie kann man einen aggressiven Ton schriftlich darstellen - oder ist es nicht viel mehr so wie man es selbst liest?
b) Nichts aber wo wenig ist kann man auch nicht Milliarden investieren, dass sollte eigentlich klar sein. Intel könnte wenn es wöllte AMD 20 mal Aufkaufen.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja, momentan gibt es keine Konkurrent, wozu also Produkte rausbringen?


 

Was dümmeres hab ich noch nie in diesem Forum gelesen sorry, aber du drehst alles immer so rum damit du recht hast, obwohl es einfach nur Unfug ist!

Das Ziel dieser Firmen ist den anderen abzuhängen  GELD zu scheffeln und nicht auf ihn zu warten, das ist kein NFS Rennen unter Freunden

Das wird wohl wegen dem DDR4 Speicher sein, der wurde auch verschoben. Es würde keine bessere Situation geben für Intel. LOL


----------



## Keygen (5. Juli 2011)

ich frag mich wieso man so viel auswand wegen DDR4 braucht, immerhin sind DDR5 einheiten in jeder neueren Grafikkarte verbaut, liegt es am anschluss? wegen den elektromagnetischen feldern die die höheren frequenzen verursachen? ist ja vielleicht so dass sie zu stark sind und man sie besser abdecken muss


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Juli 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Was dümmeres hab ich noch nie in diesem Forum gelesen sorry, aber du drehst alles immer so rum damit du recht hast, obwohl es einfach nur Unfug ist!
> 
> Das Ziel dieser Firmen ist den anderen abzuhängen  GELD zu scheffeln und nicht auf ihn zu warten, das ist kein NFS Rennen unter Freunden


 Falsch. GoldenMic hat Recht, ich erklär dir auch warum:


AMD sieht derzeit schlicht keinen Stich gegen Intel, davon ab ist Intel das x-fach grössere Unternehmen, mit grossen Kapitalreserven und eigenen Fabriken, WENN die wollten könnten die AMD innerhalb eines Jahres in den Bankrott treiben, Intel fährt einfach extreme Kampfpreise an denen AMD zwangsläufig kaputt gehen würde, weil die einfach nicht so 'nen langen Atem hätten, und dann .... wäre Intel alleine auf dem Markt und könnte sich die Preise aussuchen, da de facto nicht mal mehr ein Scheinkonkurrent da wäre.

Und genau in dem Moment kommen die Kartellbehörden dieser Welt und zerschlagen Intel mit dem dicken Holzhammer.


Ist das erstrebenswert für Intel, bzw. deren Aktionäre? Glaube eher 'net ... die können ganz gut leben mit der jetzigen Situation, besser gehts eigentlich nicht mehr: 4/5 Marktanteil, den einzigen Konkurrenten hält man bequem am langen Arm irgendwie am Leben damit obige Situation nicht eintritt, sowie einem siechen Konkurrenten der (scheinbar, so deute ich diese Meldung hier nämlich) von der Performance her immer noch dem SB mit dem Bulldozer nicht das Wasser wird reichen können, und Ivy Bridge ist bereits am Horrizont zu erkennen .... Intel befindet sich daher in einer Traumposition die jedes Unternehmen gerne hätte. Die können sich mit Haswell daher jetzt richtig Zeit lassen und statt dessen deren Fertigung weiter optimieren, zwecks Produktivitätssteigerung (der feuchte Traum der Börsianer: Effizienter werden), da AMDs Bulldozer allem Anschein nach im Sand stecken bleiben wird ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Falsch. GoldenMic hat Recht, ich erklär dir auch warum:
> 
> 
> AMD sieht derzeit schlicht keinen Stich gegen Intel, davon ab ist Intel das x-fach grössere Unternehmen, mit grossen Kapitalreserven und eigenen Fabriken, WENN die wollten könnten die AMD innerhalb eines Jahres in den Bankrott treiben, Intel fährt einfach extreme Kampfpreise an denen AMD zwangsläufig kaputt gehen würde, weil die einfach nicht so 'nen langen Atem hätten, und dann .... wäre Intel alleine auf dem Markt und könnte sich die Preise aussuchen, da de facto nicht mal mehr ein Scheinkonkurrent da wäre.



Das ist doch Unsinn. Was kümmert es Intel wo AMD gerade steht?
Intel hat doch genug zu tun, sie müssen den Vorteil der Llano im Grafikbereich aufholen. Das können sie selbst mit Ivy nicht schaffen und Trinity kommt 2012 schon, also ist Intel da unter Druck. Wenn sie Haswell verschieben müssen kann das viele Gründe haben aber sicher nicht der, dass man sich auf seinem Erfolg ausruht.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (5. Juli 2011)

Es geht nur darum das der Haswell DDR4 unterstützen wird, aber der Speicher erst 2015 breitgetreten wird, so einfach ist das.

Samsung hat ja erst gerade kürzlich die Verschiebung von DDR4 preisgegeben, übrigens wird dieser nicht viel schneller sein, jedoch mit niedrigerer Spannung zurechtkommen (22nm)


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Schnellerer Speicher wird aber dringend gebraucht. Selbst DDR4 ist heute schon zu langsam.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juli 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> So nen Dick wird sich wohl nie jemand nach Hause stellen. (Nie:= die nächsten 100 Jahre)


 
Hast absolut recht, ich würde mir auch nie im Leben einen Schwengel zuhause hin stellen.

@topic:
Ich denke auch das Intel hier einfach keinen Zeitdruck hat. Momentan sind sie einfach besser am Markt. Gerade mit SB haben sie ein sehr gutes Produkt auf den Markt gebracht. Wieso also nicht lieber etwas verschieben, und dafür weiterhin gute Qualität liefern.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das ist doch Unsinn. Was kümmert es Intel wo AMD gerade steht?
> Intel hat doch genug zu tun, sie müssen den Vorteil der Llano im Grafikbereich aufholen. Das können sie selbst mit Ivy nicht schaffen und Trinity kommt 2012 schon, also ist Intel da unter Druck. Wenn sie Haswell verschieben müssen kann das viele Gründe haben aber sicher nicht der, dass man sich auf seinem Erfolg ausruht.


 Ausruhen habe ich ja nicht gesagt, aber man kann sich einfach mehr Zeit lassen ... momentan wirkt es einfach so, als würde Intel AMD mit jeder Generation ein Stückchen weiter enteilen, wenn das so weiter ginge wären AMDs CPUs irgendwann obsolet, da einfach nicht mehr schnell genug, unabhängig vom Preis. 

Zwar ist das mit der Bulldozer-Performance nur Glaskugeldeuterei, aber wenn BullDozer nicht einschlägt und Intel weiter Technologieführer bleibt .... naja, ich denke du weisst wie ich das meine. Intel hat kein Interesse daran den eigenen Alibi-Konkurrenten eingehen zu sehen. Aber in einem Punkt hast du Recht: Kann durchaus sein dass Intel aus einem weiteren Grund Personal vom Haswell abzieht (Zeit haben sie ja wie gesagt), und man sich jetzt eher darauf konzentriert Llano zu kontern.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ausruhen habe ich ja nicht gesagt, aber man kann sich einfach mehr Zeit lassen ... momentan wirkt es einfach so, als würde Intel AMD mit jeder Generation ein Stückchen weiter enteilen, wenn das so weiter ginge wären AMDs CPUs irgendwann obsolet, da einfach nicht mehr schnell genug, unabhängig vom Preis.


 
Und das ist eben eine falsche Annahme, wie Llano zeigt.
Du musst mal etwas über den Tellerrand schauen und weniger auf deine Gaming Kiste.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> a) Habe ich von dir gesprochen in dem Moment? In der Klammer steht nicht das Pronomen *du* sondern *jemand*. Zum anderen kenne ich Leute die bei einer witzigen Sittuation "lol" sagen anstatt zu lachen. Wie kann man einen aggressiven Ton schriftlich darstellen - oder ist es nicht viel mehr so wie man es selbst liest?
> b) Nichts aber wo wenig ist kann man auch nicht Milliarden investieren, dass sollte eigentlich klar sein. Intel könnte wenn es wöllte AMD 20 mal Aufkaufen.



AMD könnte aber einfach auch mal Geld in die Hand nehmen um ein paar verschiedene Projekte anzupacken - wie z.B. Advertising - aber das machen sie nicht.
Und daran gehen sie irgendwann mal unter.



Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Was dümmeres hab ich noch nie in diesem Forum gelesen sorry, aber du drehst alles immer so rum damit du recht hast, obwohl es einfach nur Unfug ist!
> 
> Das Ziel dieser Firmen ist den anderen abzuhängen  GELD zu scheffeln und nicht auf ihn zu warten, das ist kein NFS Rennen unter Freunden
> 
> Das wird wohl wegen dem DDR4 Speicher sein, der wurde auch verschoben. Es würde keine bessere Situation geben für Intel. LOL


 
Achja, du weißt es glaub ich nocht nicht, aber ich wollte es dir zumindest mal gesagt haben, ein einziges mal:
Auf deine Posts gehe ich nicht mehr ein.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Und das ist eben eine falsche Annahme, wie Llano zeigt.
> Du musst mal etwas über den Tellerrand schauen und weniger auf deine Gaming Kiste.


 Naja, mir macht halt immer noch Kopfschmerzen dass AMD wegen dem "grossen Erfolg" von Llano Bulldozer verschoben hat ... 

Wird aber eh spannend die nächsten Jahre, ich sehe nVidia auf mittlere  Sicht auch in dem Bereich umher wildern, wenn Win 8 mit  ARM-Unterstützung erst mal da ist und die vorhandene Software so langsam  auf ARM angepasst würde ... nVidia hat ja in der Richtung grosse  Ambitionen, zunächst im Mobile-Gadget Markt, aber in ein paar Jährchen  wäre so ein SoC von nVidia auch für Desktops interessant, wenn erst mal  Windows drauf lauffähig wäre ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> AMD könnte aber einfach auch mal Geld in die Hand nehmen um ein paar verschiedene Projekte anzupacken - wie z.B. Advertising - aber das machen sie nicht.
> Und daran gehen sie irgendwann mal unter.


 
AMD braucht das Geld halt für die Entwicklung, nicht für die Werbung. Steckst du was in einen Werbeetat, fehlt es dir woanders.



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Naja, mir macht halt immer noch Kopfschmerzen dass AMD wegen dem "grossen Erfolg" von Llano Bulldozer verschoben hat ...



Das werden dir AMD und Intel nicht auf die Nasen binden, wieso sie was genau verschoben haben, es gibt eine Pressemitteilung und das wars dann.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> AMD braucht das Geld halt für die Entwicklung, nicht für die Werbung. Steckst du was in einen Werbeetat, fehlt es dir woanders.


 Problem ist das Intel für beides Geld hat ... + hübsches Finanzpolster.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Problem ist das Intel für beides Geld hat ... + hübsches Finanzpolster.


 
Jop, durch das Schmieren von anderen Firmen...


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

AMD fehlt de facto eh Geld an jeder Ecke.
Aber ohne Werbung bringts auch das beste Produkt nicht.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, durch das Schmieren von anderen Firmen...


 Und? Bestechung ist so alt wie die Prostitution, die Kunst ist sich nicht erwischen zu lassen ... 

Wir regen uns z.B. über die griechischen Fakelaki auf, aber dt. Firmen sind weltweit die grössten Einöler, und das was in unseren Parlamenten mit Versorgunspöstchen so abgeht will ich gar nicht erwähnen .... 



GoldenMic schrieb:


> AMD fehlt de facto eh Geld an jeder Ecke.
> Aber ohne Werbung bringts auch das beste Produkt nicht.


 Tja, leider, siehe Athlon 64 vs. Herdplatte 4 ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> AMD fehlt de facto eh Geld an jeder Ecke.
> Aber ohne Werbung bringts auch das beste Produkt nicht.



Letztendlich könnten die Scheichs einfach ein paar Milliarden einfliegen lassen aber die haben auch ihr Limit. AMD hat eh noch nie großartig Werbung gemacht, auch nicht zu früheren Zeiten.
Immerhin haben sie ja schon eine Bulldozer Seite aufgemacht, kostet ja auch Geld. 



Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Und? Bestechung ist so alt wie die Prostitution, die Kunst ist sich nicht erwischen zu lassen ...



Tja, wenn man so eine Politik noch unterstützen will...


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Tja, wenn man so eine Politik noch unterstützen will...


 Halte Moral bitte aus der Wirtschaft raus, da kommt man mit Pragmatismus wesentlich weiter. : P


Siehe momentane Diskussion "dürfen wir Panzer an die Ölscheichs liefern"?! .... Why the **** not? Die Amis würden keine Sekunde zögern, und sichert dt. Arbeitsplätze. Sich andererseits über Bestechung zu echauffieren ist scheinheilig, ich möchte fast wetten dass keine grössere Firma ohne diese auskommt, vor allem nicht in gewissen Staaten ... ist halt nur wie gesagt blöd wenn's auffliegt. Dann muss halt der ein oder andere Vorstand zurücktreten ... wayne.

Dem Mediamarkt wird immer noch die Bude eingerannt, obwohl die auf Intels Gehaltsliste ganz oben standen, interessiert also niemanden so wirklich auf Dauer ...


----------



## Superwip (5. Juli 2011)

Intel muss neue Produkte herausbringen (oder sollte das zumindest), egal wie weit AMD ist; wenn es nichts neues gibt hat niemand einen Grund aufzurüsten oder neues zu kaufen...

Aus diesem Grund fährt Intel auch den Tick Tock Plan; wenn man einem brutalen Konkurrenzkampf ausgesetzt wäre, was definitiv nicht der Fall ist würde man wohl einfach alles auf den Markt werfen, was man hat

Nun will Intel aber Anscheinend rund Zwei Jahre nichts neues (bis auf Takterhöhungen bestehender Chips) bringen... das gab es schon sehr lange nichtmehr (zuletzt beim Northwood Pentium 4 wobei man mit etwas gutem Willen die Einführung von HT als Zwischenstufe sehen könnte), ganz unabhängig von der Entwicklung bei AMD


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juli 2011)

Selbst wenn keine neuen CPU's released werden würden, stände die Graka und Softwarebranche ja nicht plötzlich still, im Gegengeteil, die haben ja sogar Aufholbedarf.
Es würden sich schon genug Gründe bieten von einen C2D oder C2Q oder etwas mit ähnlciher Leistung aufzurüsten.

Und du bist dir schon bewusst das Tick Tock heißt: Neue Technologie -> Shrink -> Neue Technologie ->Shrink.

Und Ivy ist nichtmal raus.


----------



## Jan565 (5. Juli 2011)

Sandy Bridge E, Ivy Bridge und jetzt Haswell verschoben. Scheint wohl doch nicht so gut bei denen zu laufen wie gedacht. Bin mal gespannt ob es bei 2014 bleibt oder doch auf 2015 zu geht. Wenn das wirklich stimmt, kommt von Intel 2 Jahre nicht wirklich viel neues. Vielleicht haben die einfach die gleichen Probleme wie AMD.


----------



## jensi251 (5. Juli 2011)

Dann verschiebt sich Ivy zwangsläufig mit nach hinten?


----------



## Rollora (5. Juli 2011)

Ob4ru|3r schrieb:


> Ausruhen habe ich ja nicht gesagt, aber man kann sich einfach mehr Zeit lassen ... momentan wirkt es einfach so, als würde Intel AMD mit jeder Generation ein Stückchen weiter enteilen, wenn das so weiter ginge wären AMDs CPUs irgendwann obsolet, da einfach nicht mehr schnell genug, unabhängig vom Preis.
> 
> Zwar ist das mit der Bulldozer-Performance nur Glaskugeldeuterei, aber wenn BullDozer nicht einschlägt und Intel weiter Technologieführer bleibt .... naja, ich denke du weisst wie ich das meine. Intel hat kein Interesse daran den eigenen Alibi-Konkurrenten eingehen zu sehen. Aber in einem Punkt hast du Recht: Kann durchaus sein dass Intel aus einem weiteren Grund Personal vom Haswell abzieht (Zeit haben sie ja wie gesagt), und man sich jetzt eher darauf konzentriert Llano zu kontern.


Was ihr auch alle vergesst, ist wenn man einen chip ein wenig später launched, die yieldrate auch besser ist, weil man länger die Fehler usw ausmerzen konnte. Somit ist es auch wirtschaftlicher etwas später zu launchen, wenn man sowieso mit den jetztigen Produkten den Markt beherrscht. Wäre ein harter Konkurrenzkampf um Marktanteile müsste man früher launchen, aber so ists nunmal derzeit nicht


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, durch das Schmieren von anderen Firmen...


 ach wie oft ich das noch hören werde. Schade, dass sie das jemals zugegeben haben.

Wie schon 1000x diskutiert hätte erstens AMD das genau so treiben können, zweitens HAT man das auch teilweise gemacht (wo bleibt jetzt die 1 Mrd an Intel?) und drittens schaffte man es weder vor noch während noch danach an Marktanteilen zu gewinnen. AMD Failed einfach wegen des schlicht nicht vorhandenen Marketing. Pentium? Core irgendwas, kennt jeder. Athlon, Phenom nur wir Hardwarefritzen. Es wird nicht besser, da AMD auch eine Namensgebung nimmt, die keine Assoziation zulässt, leider ist in deren Marketingabteilung KEINER der Ahnung hätte, wie mir scheint. Die traurigen viralen Marketingkampagnen, kaum gute, psychologisch organisierte Werbung etc.

Es ist ganz einfach das Advertising was bescheiden läuft und deshalb auch das Produkt. Mit richtiger Werbung kann man auch schlechte oder ineffiziente Sachen vermarkten, aber ohne werbung verkauft man eben auch nix


----------



## Jan565 (5. Juli 2011)

jensi251 schrieb:


> Dann verschiebt sich Ivy zwangsläufig mit nach hinten?


 
Ivy Bridge wurde vor einiger Zeit schon verschoben auf Q1 2012. Sandy Bridge E im Q4 2011. Haswell sollte mal 2012 kommen, jetzt erst 2014.


----------



## X Broster (5. Juli 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Sandy Bridge E, Ivy Bridge und jetzt Haswell verschoben. Scheint wohl doch nicht so gut bei denen zu laufen wie gedacht. Bin mal gespannt ob es bei 2014 bleibt oder doch auf 2015 zu geht. Wenn das wirklich stimmt, kommt von Intel 2 Jahre nicht wirklich viel neues. Vielleicht haben die einfach die gleichen Probleme wie AMD.


 Stimmt, denen geht es einfach zu schlecht -> Rekord Marktanteil sag ich nur

Man, selbst die Low CPUs sind einfach an einer Leistung angekommen, die Otto-Normal benötigt, sei es Windows 7 oder Win8. Das ist ein Riesenproblem, das CPU Upgrade ist ein guter Schritt zwischen einem Neukauf des Kunden Geld zu machen. 
Lieber Optimieren und den Kunden einen größeren Sprung anbieten.

Sie müssen sowieso mehr Zeit in die ULV Forschung für den Tablet Markt stecken, das passt ganz gut zusammen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> ach wie oft ich das noch hören werde. Schade, dass sie das jemals zugegeben haben.



Eine gute Firma hätte das gar nicht nötig.



Rollora schrieb:


> AMD Failed einfach wegen des schlicht nicht vorhandenen Marketing. Pentium? Core irgendwas, kennt jeder. Athlon, Phenom nur wir Hardwarefritzen. Es wird nicht besser, da AMD auch eine Namensgebung nimmt, die keine Assoziation zulässt, leider ist in deren Marketingabteilung KEINER der Ahnung hätte, wie mir scheint. Die traurigen viralen Marketingkampagnen, kaum gute, psychologisch organisierte Werbung etc.


 
Sie versuchen mit der neuen Fx Reihe etwas aufzubauen, die Frage ist nur, wie weit will man das treiben?
Will man 500 Millionen in die Werbung stecken anstatt sie ins Produkt zu stecken?


----------



## X Broster (5. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie versuchen mit der neuen Fx Reihe etwas aufzubauen, die Frage ist nur, wie weit will man das treiben?
> Will man 500 Millionen in die Werbung stecken anstatt sie ins Produkt zu stecken?


 Ach Quatsch, die FX Reihe ist High End.

Fusion ist das Zauberwort. Hat meiner Meinung nach bei genügend Werbung gute Chancen. Nur in DE ist davon bislang nichts zu sehen.


----------



## Rollora (5. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sie versuchen mit der neuen Fx Reihe etwas aufzubauen, die Frage ist nur, wie weit will man das treiben?
> Will man 500 Millionen in die Werbung stecken anstatt sie ins Produkt zu stecken?


AMD muss nur noch das Chipdesign herstellen und es vermarkten, 500 mio wären viel zu viel, so viel kostet die Forschung an einem Chip nie und nimmer, da käme ein superduperchip dabei raus, es ist das marketing wo der rest reinfließen muss. Und zwar GUTES Marketing. Es gibt hunderte gute Beispiele für gutes Marketing oder Werbung, man muss nur bei Youtube die Intelwerbungen anschauen. Oder die von 3dfx. Oder Mercedes. Manchmal auch Coca Cola usw...

Was einfach gar nicht geht, sind diese AMD Promovideos die hier schon manchmal gepostet wurden, das ist das schlimmste vom schlimmen, da bekomm ich richtig Groll gegen die Firma die mir so viele Jahre meinen Spielepc bepowered hat...



X Broster schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, die FX Reihe ist High End.
> 
> Fusion  ist das Zauberwort. Hat meiner Meinung nach bei genügend Werbung gute  Chancen. Nur in DE ist davon bislang nichts zu sehen.


 
bei Fusion ist das halt so ein Problem: je kleiner und günstiger die chips werden, desto weniger Geld verdient man pro Stück damit. Wie bei Handychips wo Milliarden verkauft werden aber der Umsatz ist vergleichsweise lächerlich gering.
So ist das beim Fusion auch, dass man Pro stück halt nicht viel Gewinn macht, und man muss eben extrem viel davon absetzen, vorallem wenn man im Designprozess noch hinten ist und die Chips so groß sind.


----------



## Jan565 (5. Juli 2011)

Durch schlechtes schummel Marketing ist Intel erst so groß geworden! Verträge mit den Firmen schließen das die kein AMD verkaufen. Wenn Intel wirklich so gut gewesen wäre, hätten die sowas nie machen brauchen. Ist für mich ein Ausschluss Kriterium! Daher kaufe ich auch kein Intel mehr, egal ob 100% mehr Leistung oder sonst was.

Ich Lehne mich sogar so weit aus dem Fenster und behaupt, das Intel an der schlechten lage von AMD schuld ist! Schließlich währe es über die Jahre langen nicht Verkäufe bei den Firmen lange nicht so schlimm geworden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> bei Fusion ist das halt so ein Problem: je kleiner und günstiger die chips werden, desto weniger Geld verdient man pro Stück damit. Wie bei Handychips wo Milliarden verkauft werden aber der Umsatz ist vergleichsweise lächerlich gering.
> So ist das beim Fusion auch, dass man Pro stück halt nicht viel Gewinn macht, und man muss eben extrem viel davon absetzen, vorallem wenn man im Designprozess noch hinten ist und die Chips so groß sind.


 
Und es lohnt sich ja auch nicht, weil man das gesamte Produkt verkaufen will, nicht einen Chip. Fusion ist was für Notebooks und Mini PCs fürs Wohnzimmer. Hier macht eher Media Markt und Co. die Werbung, nicht der Chiphersteller. 
Aber da Media Markt eher selten AMD im Portfolio hat (), ist hier schon eine Lücke.
AMD müsste sich da einen Partner suchen, der das so vermarken kann, wie Dell oder HP.
Oder sogar Apple.

Llano könnte da vielleicht mehr werden aber AMD scheint hier kein Interesse zu haben das richtig zu vermarkten.


----------



## Rollora (5. Juli 2011)

Jan565 schrieb:


> Durch schlechtes schummel Marketing ist Intel erst so groß geworden! Verträge mit den Firmen schließen das die kein AMD verkaufen. Wenn Intel wirklich so gut gewesen wäre, hätten die sowas nie machen brauchen. Ist für mich ein Ausschluss Kriterium! Daher kaufe ich auch kein Intel mehr, egal ob 100% mehr Leistung oder sonst was.
> 
> Ich Lehne mich sogar so weit aus dem Fenster und behaupt, das Intel an der schlechten lage von AMD schuld ist! Schließlich währe es über die Jahre langen nicht Verkäufe bei den Firmen lange nicht so schlimm geworden.


das ist schlichtweg einfach falsch, wurde hier 1000x diskutiert.
AMD ist an seiner Situation zu 90% selbst schuld die "Verträge" hatte man selber genau so, vielleicht nicht in dem Ausmaß aber wenn man sich die Marktsituation ansieht, hatte man vor dem Aufkommen der Verträge sogar einen kleineren Marktanteil als später, vielleicht hätte man ohne die "Verträge" seitens Intel geringfügig mehr Prozessoren verkauft, aber nicht viel. Und ich erklär dir auch gerne warum, zum 1000. mal: weil man nicht geworben hat.
Und da kann man DAS(!) Superduperultraprodukt haben (hatte man damals im Vergleich zum P4), man verkauft es nicht, wenn man es nicht bewirbt. AMD ist selbst schuld und 10 Jahre später hat man NICHTS gelernt aus der Situation.
Die Verträge gibts nun schon seit einem halben Jahrzehnt nicht mehr, und AMD verliert seither trotzdem konstant an Marktanteilen.


----------



## X Broster (5. Juli 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> bei Fusion ist das halt so ein Problem: je kleiner und günstiger die chips werden, desto weniger Geld verdient man pro Stück damit. Wie bei Handychips wo Milliarden verkauft werden aber der Umsatz ist vergleichsweise lächerlich gering.
> So ist das beim Fusion auch, dass man Pro stück halt nicht viel Gewinn macht, und man muss eben extrem viel davon absetzen, vorallem wenn man im Designprozess noch hinten ist und die Chips so groß sind.


 Das Problem?
Das ist normal und in jeder Banche so, denen kommt sogar zugute, dass Intel sehr hohe Lizenzen verlangt. Ich weiß nicht, wie hoch die Fertigungskosten sind(machen ja angeblich noch Probleme), mit ausreichender Produktion und Werbung können sie gut Marktanteil zurückgewinnen.


----------



## Rollora (5. Juli 2011)

X Broster schrieb:


> Ach Quatsch, die FX Reihe ist High End.
> 
> Fusion  ist das Zauberwort. Hat meiner Meinung nach bei genügend Werbung gute  Chancen. Nur in DE ist davon bislang nichts zu sehen.


FUSION wäre ein Markenname, der den Leuten in Erinnerung bleibt. Fusion merkt man sich, ein Name und ein Produkt dazu. Wie damals Pentium. Man könnte es VERMARKTEN, und wenn man dann im Marketing nicht failed, könnte man dadurch Marktanteile dazugewinnen.... aaaber: FUSION heißt das Projekt, nicht die CPU, Die CPU erscheint unter den Namen AMD A8-3800 und das ist nunmal ein Name der wird sich nicht gut vermarkten lassen. AMD Fanboys werden wieder flennen, weil Intel so gemein ist usw, aber es ist nur ein weiterer Hinweis, dass AMD failed wenns ums Marketing geht


X Broster schrieb:


> Das Problem?
> Das ist normal und in jeder  Banche so, denen kommt sogar zugute, dass Intel sehr hohe Lizenzen  verlangt. Ich weiß nicht, wie hoch die Fertigungskosten sind(machen ja  angeblich noch Probleme), mit ausreichender Produktion und Werbung  können sie gut Marktanteil zurückgewinnen.


 
Du hast recht, die fusions wären ein guter Türöffner für AMD für mehr Marktanteile (allerdings in einem Sektor, in dem man sich ungern einen Namen macht: im BILLIGsektor), und du hast auch recht, man könnte diese Marktanteile gewinnen, wenn man sich gut verkauft. Aber wie oben beschrieben, das tut man nicht


----------



## Skysnake (5. Juli 2011)

Das ist nicht der BILLIGsektor, wie du abwertend schreibst, sondern der Sektor, in dem man deutlich mehr Geld macht als mit Desktops. Du verdienst pro Stück zwar weniger die Herstellungskosten und Yeald-Raten sind aber auch besser, naja und dann setzt du halt noch mehr ab.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (5. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Eine gute Firma hätte das gar nicht nötig.


 In der Theorie nicht, scheitert aber an der Praxis ... im speziellen Fall Intel würde es zwar wohl auch ohne gehen, aber hey: Es geht primär um Kohle, und wenn man noch ein bischen mehr durch sowas machen kann ... warum nicht? Die Aktionäre freuts, und darauf kommts an, und so lange es nicht auffliegt klappts ja auch wunderbar. 

Was so alles an Korruption läuft will man gar nicht wissen ... da wird einem nur schlecht.


----------



## OdlG (5. Juli 2011)

ich wette, dass die Ps12 die Leistung eines IvyBridge erreichen wird, demzufolge reicht es wenn die neue Architektur von Intel schätzungsweise im Jahr 2078 auf den Markt kommt  Solange brauch keiner von uns aufzurüsten, da wir Spieler ohnehin wenig mit der Leistung anfangen könnten bei all den Konsolenports 

btt: finde es ganz gut so, wollte auf Ivy oder SBE umsteigen und dann erstmal wieder einige Jahre damit fahren. Eine Verschiebung neuer Generationen kommt mir da ganz gelegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juli 2011)

Rollora schrieb:


> Die CPU erscheint unter den Namen AMD A8-3800 und das ist nunmal ein Name der wird sich nicht gut vermarkten lassen. A


 
Das ist aber Llano.


----------



## Major Blackbird (5. Juli 2011)

> Das ist aber Llano.



Wobei ich mir nicht richtig sicher bin, ob das der richtige Marketing - Produktname ist. Man hat ja schon Probleme beim Aussprechen des Namens!


----------



## XE85 (6. Juli 2011)

Llano und AMD sind hier nicht das Thema!!! BTT bitte.

mfg


----------

